# " Black Lives Matter " IS NOT A MOVEMENT FOR PEOPLE OF COLOR !!!



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

*It is a COMMUNIST MARXIST Movement to destroy America.....!!*
*
Victimhood is the Tool to initiate the Civil Unrest that clouds the real motive behind the *
*PHONY " Black Lives Matter " Agenda......!!!


There is Big Big Money behind this Communist/Marxist Agenda.....
Who's paying for ALL the " advertising " so to speak of BLM thru-out 
the complete Sports World.....This is Filthy and Disgusting....

The " Black Lives Matter " organization does NOT care about people of
color....all they care about is initiating a regime change in America that
facilitates China in the end as the GLOBAL CURRENCY OF THE GLOBE !!!

The only way to achieve this goal is to DESTROY the current system that
works very well ( The American Dollar ) and replace it with China as
the Global Currency......!

That is what's happening !

The Communist within America do not care one bit about the particular
group they are currently using, not one bit....That's the very sad TRUTH...!


The " Black Lives Matter " movement is the equivalent of the Confederate 
States Establishment in 1861....!



WE ARE AT THE FOREFRONT OF A " MANUFACTURED " CIVIL WAR......!!!!*
*
YES WE ARE !!!!!


To DENY it is to get caught with your " Pants Down " so to speak ....!
*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

You certainly are showing signs of extreme panic.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are showing signs of extreme panic.


*Your response shows that you are the one in a panic....*

*I just post the TRUTH.*


----------



## Torros (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are showing signs of extreme panic.


We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.

We are self-reflexive and do the work required to dismantle cisgender privilege and uplift Black trans folk, especially Black trans women who continue to be disproportionately impacted by trans-antagonistic violence.

We build a space that affirms Black women and is free from sexism, misogyny, and environments in which men are centered.

We practice empathy. We engage comrades with the intent to learn about and connect with their contexts.

We make our spaces family-friendly and enable parents to fully participate with their children. We dismantle the patriarchal practice that requires mothers to work “double shifts” so that they can mother in private even as they participate in public justice work.

We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement by supporting each other as extended families and “villages” that collectively care for one another, especially our children, to the degree that mothers, parents, and children are comfortable.

We foster a queer‐affirming network. When we gather, we do so with the intention of freeing ourselves from the tight grip of heteronormative thinking, or rather, the belief that all in the world are heterosexual (unless s/he or they disclose otherwise).


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Torros said:


> We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.
> 
> We are self-reflexive and do the work required to dismantle cisgender privilege and uplift Black trans folk, especially Black trans women who continue to be disproportionately impacted by trans-antagonistic violence.
> 
> ...




*.................?





*


----------



## Torros (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your response shows that you are the one in a panic....
> 
> I just post the TRUTH.*


Don't expect any logical response from Rat Patrol as he's an emotional wreck.


----------



## Torros (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *.................?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The libs on this forum just bury their collective heads. That way they don't have to acknowledge the truth.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if they'll wear the names of black females killed by black men... which make up about 95% of the total?  By the way, Sandra Bland hung herself in jail because the bitch was too proud to hand a cop her license on a traffic stop.









						WNBA Players To Wear Names Of Women Killed By Police, Racial Violence On Uniforms
					

Teams will wear special uniforms honoring Sandra Bland, Breonna Taylor, Vanessa Guillen and others in the season that begins this month.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if they'll wear the names of black females killed by black men... which make up about 95% of the total?  By the way, Sandra Bland hung herself in jail because the bitch was too proud to hand a cop her license on a traffic stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spousal abuse is a major problem in many communities....many communities.*
*Often times the problem is only exposed upon the gravest of circumstances....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

*" Black Lives Matter " .....
is a COMMUNIST MARXIST Movement to fundamentally destroy America.....!!*


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

You notice Rat Patrol must have lost his tongue, or fingers. When presented with the truth he hides.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

*To ALL the Liberals/Progressives/Communists on this Forum and elsewhere.....!!*
*
Think long and hard what your life will be like if YOU lose YOUR 
right to speak freely.....Think about it.....!!!

If YOU can Stifle/choke out my right to speak freely, then so can " I " 
switch and pound YOU into submission with YOUR own tactics....*
*

YES IT CAN BE DONE....!*
*
THE EASIEST CHOICE IS TO CHOOSE " FREEDOM "......!!*
*IT'S THAT SIMPLE !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *To ALL the Liberals/Progressives/Communists on this Forum and elsewhere.....!!*
> 
> *Think long and hard what your life will be like if YOU lose YOUR
> right to speak freely.....Think about it.....!!!
> ...


Do businesses have the freedom to protect their employees and customers by establishing rules for physical entry into their place of business?


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341516, member: 1707"

Do businesses have the freedom to protect their employees and customers 
by establishing rules for physical entry into their place of business ?

/QUOTE

*They Do !*

*But Businesses did not dictate the Mandate you are attempting to misappropriate...

You see the thrust of the movement you are attempting to shy away from is a
Communist Movement under the guise of " Black Lives Matter ".....and that
movement has absolutely nothing to do with what you just cited as a " question "....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

*I told you long ago Husky Poop......you are way out of your league.*

*But....continue...you like having your ass beat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341516, member: 1707"
> 
> Do businesses have the freedom to protect their employees and customers
> by establishing rules for physical entry into their place of business ?
> ...


So individual business owners are free to dictate the rules for entry into their business and all you karen's have to comply and not cry.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So individual business owners are free to dictate the rules for entry into their business and all you karen's have to comply and not cry.


*My previous response addresses your second attempt at " Business " ignorance....*
*
As for the " Funny as Hell " Karen remark :
Take your right hand and extend your thumb straight out, now insert it into the 
belt line of your pants/shorts and gently push away from your bitch belly and *
*refresh your memory as to why you wear women's panties ........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

https://static.fox13news.com/segment/player-frame.html?site=fts&station=wtvt&source=amp&props=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#amp=1


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341946, member: 1707"

.fox13news.com/segment/player-frame.html?site=fts&station=wtvt&source=amp&props=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#amp=1

/QUOTE


*" Urine Idiot 2..."*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341946, member: 1707"
> 
> .fox13news.com/segment/player-frame.html?site=fts&station=wtvt&source=amp&props=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#amp=1
> 
> ...


We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


That looks like an espola link.
Holy shit!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That looks like an espola link.
> Holy shit!


We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


I have no idea what you're talking about.
Im not clicking on that link.
btw, I'm half (white) Mexican.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


*Are " You " an old brown bowl movement posting from the Miramar Landfill*
*or a paid turd from the San Diego BLM Communist chapter....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> Im not clicking on that link.
> btw, I'm half (white) Mexican.


So you’re a whiteback?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> Im not clicking on that link.
> btw, I'm half (white) Mexican.


What you "are" is not what you do.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you "are" is not what you do.



*That is so stupid....go ahead, backup and try again.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you’re a whiteback?


Frijolero blancos


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you believe in "white power" and "white privilege".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


What's that got to do with your racist attitude?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you "are" is not what you do.


So that makes you a pussy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Republicans = defectors


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans = defectors


*K@#F YOU TROLL......!*


----------

